# Skip Shift



## biguglytruck (Aug 20, 2007)

On my old Formula I used a resistor instead of paying $30 for the skip shift eliminator, but I do not remember the resistor value. Does any one know what it is? Would like to go the same route on my 06 GTO.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

biguglytruck said:


> On my old Formula I used a resistor instead of paying $30 for the skip shift eliminator, but I do not remember the resistor value. Does any one know what it is? Would like to go the same route on my 06 GTO.


*Don't know anything about a resistor, but the cags eliminator for the GTO is nowhere near 30.00. I think they are somewhere in the 12-16 dollar range. *


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

biguglytruck said:


> On my old Formula I used a resistor instead of paying $30 for the skip shift eliminator, but I do not remember the resistor value. Does any one know what it is? Would like to go the same route on my 06 GTO.


I have heard about installing a resistor from Radio Shack for about $4. But, I think the skip-shift eliminator wiring harness is a much easier and cleaner way to go. Shouldn't cost more that $20 and it's a 5 minute plug n play job.

Russ


----------



## biguglytruck (Aug 20, 2007)

The skip eliminator is a resistor in a fancy package. A pack of four resistors at radio shack is fifty cents. I ran one on my formula for six years, I would rather not pay twenty or thirty bucks for something that is the cost of a pack of gum. If I can come up with the resistor value I will come back and share. Sorry if this sounds kind of negative, it is not meant too.


----------



## biguglytruck (Aug 20, 2007)

Ok, I found what I was searching for, here is a link to the resistor method for any one interested. You may have to copy and paste the link.
http://www.installuniversity.com/in...llu_pages/sophomore_year/cags_radio_shack.htm


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

biguglytruck said:


> Ok, I found what I was searching for, here is a link to the resistor method for any one interested. You may have to copy and paste the link.
> http://www.installuniversity.com/in...llu_pages/sophomore_year/cags_radio_shack.htm


*Excellent reference!! Nice link.*


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The resistor works just fine you could have found some info on LS1 tech also. And SLP sales the CAGS elimnator for $30, I would have went the resistor route if I did not buy the programmer. To tell the truth I rarly saw mine come on before I tuned it out.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I did the Radio Shack resistor in my Goat 3 years ago. It was my first mod. After I pushed the resistor into the connector end, I capped it off with a thumbsized rubber plug, then sealed it with a small amount of RTV. Still works great.:cool 

Bonus point: Can anyone tell me what RTV stands for? No internet cheating!!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

PEARL JAM said:


> I did the Radio Shack resistor in my Goat 3 years ago. It was my first mod. After I pushed the resistor into the connector end, I capped it off with a thumbsized rubber plug, then sealed it with a small amount of RTV. Still works great.:cool
> 
> Bonus point: Can anyone tell me what RTV stands for? No internet cheating!!


Room Temp Vulcanizing something.
Can you tell me what WD-40 stand for? Sorry for the hijack this was tempting.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

gm4life said:


> Room Temp Vulcanizing something.
> Can you tell me what WD-40 stand for? Sorry for the hijack this was tempting.


Jackpot! 
WD-40.......I always thought that it was named after the amazing chemicals used to create said product. 

^
That was the type of BS answers I'd give in high school; never worked.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

Water displacement ? and the 40????????????


----------



## biguglytruck (Aug 20, 2007)

Water Displacement, 40th formula. Developed for the navy, it is fish oil with a few extras thrown in the mix.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yep Water Displacement 40th formula. Sometimes I feel like a nerd being a mechanic.


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*Just installed my Cags eliminator....*

...I got lazy and bought the one from PFYC. I did the same thing to my '92 Corvette when I had it. Well worth the money.:cool


----------

